# Secret Family Guy episode



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

Found some blog on Tumblr which says they have found a secret family Guy episode, and chronologicalies them in there own art style, I will post every new update, and if you want to check out there blog the URL is right here: 

https://secretfamilyguyepisode.tumblr.com






















































































































That's all for now, I'll quote this post every update


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 18, 2018)

Don't take my word for it, but I would personally suggest spoilering the images if they make the post incredibly long. It makes navigation much easier. Plus, look at this makes me sick.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Don't take my word for it, but I would personally suggest spoilering the images if they make the post incredibly long. It makes navigation much easier. Plus, look at this makes me sick.


My bad, I just found out about this blog today and I had to share it with you guys


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 18, 2018)

Lois makes for a pretty hot snake monster tbh.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 18, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Lois makes for a pretty hot snake monster tbh.



:islamic:More like Jabba the Hutt in drag.:islamic:


----------



## sogdiananhero (Jan 18, 2018)

I didn't want to believe that this was fake, but when brian mentioned glitched puppet it gave it away. Who the hell knows who that is who isn't a tumbltard or kiwifarmer? Glip is just a mediocre internet fetish artist, why would whoever wrote this episode know about her?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

sogdiananhero said:


> I didn't want to believe that this was fake, but when brian mentioned glitched puppet it gave it away. Who the hell knows who that is who isn't a tumbltard or kiwifarmer? Glip is just a mediocre internet fetish artist, why would whoever wrote this episode know about her?


I just thought that this would be a interesting to share


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 18, 2018)

Yo my dude this is pretty data heavy, mind putting the images as thumbnails?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

Valiant said:


> Yo my dude this is pretty data heavy, mind putting the images as thumbnails?


What does thumbnail mean? I'm pretty new to the farms


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 18, 2018)

Yeah I remember this absoulte CLASSIC


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 18, 2018)

A thumbnail is a smaller version of an image, back when. The internet was on dial up it was used to use the most minimum amount of data, or have you forgotten you filthy newfag.

Thumbnails are still used for the sake of mobile users now. Rather than pressing full image click "thumbnail" instead as an upload or if that doesn't work use a spoiler to contain them.

To make an image a thumbnail





Full Size


Thumbnail

Soz only meme image I have.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

Valiant said:


> A thumbnail is a smaller version of an image, back when. The internet was on dial up it was used to use the most minimum amount of data, or have you forgotten you filthy newfag.
> 
> Thumbnails are still used for the sake of mobile users now. Rather than pressing full image click "thumbnail" instead as an upload or if that doesn't work use a spoiler to contain them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll Do that from now on


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 18, 2018)

what in the fuck


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 18, 2018)

family guy funny moments


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 18, 2018)

This is legit really good.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 18, 2018)

Brian has a penis in one of those images.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jan 18, 2018)

And my eyes now burn like a motherfucker.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 18, 2018)

Best family guy ever.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 18, 2018)

stop shilling your crappy fan art


----------



## Bogs (Jan 18, 2018)

That was painful to even skim through


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 18, 2018)

@Piga Dgrifm Bruh you might have some new avatar material in here.


----------



## Florence (Jan 18, 2018)

Still better than your average Family Guy episode.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 18, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> @Piga Dgrifm Bruh you might have some new avatar material in here.


It's all so beautiful.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 18, 2018)

Bogs said:


> That was painful to even skim through


Good. The pain reminds you that you’re still alive.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm not buying it, not nearly enough pointless cutaways that add nothing to the plot.


----------



## sogdiananhero (Jan 18, 2018)

@Ass eating cunt post the next panel, you kike.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

sogdiananhero said:


> @Ass eating cunt post the next panel, you kike.


Isn't out yet


----------



## sogdiananhero (Jan 18, 2018)

Secondly, there's a couple of panels where chris explains patreon to meg and brian, nobody whos not an internet loser or a podcast/art fag knows what that is.

Family Guy has a huge team of jewish writers and editors that check every joke to make sure the lowest common denominator redneck/normie "gets it", because of this FG has many cutaways so the writers can move from one joke to the next and the show doesn't need boring transitions or EXPLANATIONS.

Chris outta nowhere describing patreon in a way that tumblr artfags would giggle at is so uncharacteristic of typical FG writing that it kinda sours and otherwise good fan comic that is still pretty true to the source material.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

sogdiananhero said:


> Secondly, there's a couple of panels where chris explains patreon to meg and brian, nobody whos not an internet loser or a podcast/art fag knows what that is.
> 
> Family Guy has a huge team of jewish writers and editors that check every joke to make sure the lowest common denominator redneck/normie "gets it", because of this FG has many cutaways so the writers can move from one joke to the next and the show doesn't need boring transitions or EXPLANATIONS.
> 
> Chris outta nowhere describing patreon in a way that tumblr artfags would giggle at is so uncharacteristic of typical family guy writing that it kinda sours and otherwise good fan comic that is still pretty true to the source material.


Jesus it's just a dark comedic take on a Family Guy episode


----------



## sogdiananhero (Jan 18, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Jesus it's just a dark comedic take on a Family Guy episode


reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

just post more you faggot


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

sogdiananhero said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> just post more you faggot


I'll post when they post


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Found some blog on Tumblr which says they have found a secret family Guy episode, and chronologicalies them in there own art style, I will post every new update, and if you want to check out there blog the URL is right here:
> 
> https://secretfamilyguyepisode.tumblr.com
> 
> ...


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 19, 2018)

The vaguely yonic mouths are pretty unsettling. I dig the art style. I get that it's intentionally bad but it succeeds at actually being off-putting--almost unnerving. I like it. Shame the writing doesn't quite reflect that but I'm hoping the creator tries to roll with it at some point.

I don't know if it's just me, but quite a few of the images don't work, though.


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 20, 2018)

You're not going to post the autistic wall of text explaining this mess?
Word Wall (archive)


----------



## ASoulMan (Jan 20, 2018)

This is beautiful


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 20, 2018)

Another one


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 20, 2018)

I wonder what the highlighted  phrases and words are about. Is it a message?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 21, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I wonder what the highlighted  phrases and words are about. Is it a message?


They reveal the identity of Jack the Ripper and the Zodiac Killer.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 22, 2018)

Another one


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry for being so late


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 23, 2018)

Am I a fucked up person for finding this hilarious?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 23, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> Am I a fucked up person for finding this hilarious?


Yes and also join the club, bud.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 23, 2018)

This is autistic and I really enjoy it.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 23, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Sorry for being so late
> View attachment 363483 View attachment 363484 View attachment 363485


Have you seen my pipe, Garfield?


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jan 23, 2018)

Man, I really wanna know what'll happen with the nightmare juice!


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 23, 2018)

This may get me back into Family Guy....


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 24, 2018)

new page


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 24, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 364195
> new page


Lemme tellya about that cat. Not only does he love lasagna, but he also hates Mondays!
It’s so crazy, it’s like the inmates are running the asylum!


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow, Seth MacFarlane is pretty fucked up tbh.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jan 24, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 364195
> new page











Uh oh!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 25, 2018)

Holy shit


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 26, 2018)

Daddy I'm scarred


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 26, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 366821
> Daddy I'm scarred


It’s starting to get real interesting now.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 26, 2018)

I did an autistic thing and went through every comic so far and collected all the words in black boxes, I don't think they're important, nothing is lining up so far anyway.



Spoiler: Spoilered for Autism Avoidance



01 -    "I don't love you anymore Lois."

02 -    that time you left Stewie in that hot car

03 -    Well first of all it would be funny.

04 -    "N word"

05 -    "N word"
    HIV

06 -    hell
    Shut the fuck up
    I fucking hate you
    "Leave"

07 -   

08 -    Meg grunted.
    Trump
    Trump

09 -    "Dad has season 1 on DVD".
    straight up cum!"
    sperm
    sperm

10 -    the cause of every breakup I've ever had."
    "Alright America, here's the deal"

11 -    silence.
    "No music?"
    static.

12 -    "Stewie I hate lois."
    crazy,
    whatever I want

13 -    loud screaming and banging on the window

14 -    "Illegal?"
    dinosaur
    baby...?
    fuck

15 -    twenty-eight
    rope

16 -    "Everybody Hates Chris"
    Megs not coming is she?"
    addiction."
    strange cartoon horse with a pool noodle for a penis having sex with a cat.
    GLITCHED PUPPET

17 -    NoFap,

18 -   

19 -    porn
    "Patreon?
    five... six thousand...

20 -    "COME ON!"
    fuck
    jack vids...
    "WHAT?!"

21 -   

22 -    5 boxes of Benadryl

23 -    50
    extremely depressing

24 -   

25 -    naked,
    chastity belt
    "This is for your own good Chris!!"

26 -    NOOOOOOOOO GET IT OFF!!"
    slammed into the wall

27 -    HURTING

28 -   

29 -    "I NEED TO FUCK, I NEED TO CUM!"
    "Ok.",

30 -    Benadryl
    "Robitussin".
    "Were gonna do experiments Stewie."
    continued as if he hadn't heard Stewie.

31 -    "Lois is gonna be so mad."
    Robitussin
    killed herself.
    No cutaway took place.
    trying too hard
    gun
    suck and lick
    gun
    come on man.

32 -    craft knife.
    Benadryl
    Nightmare juice.
    nightmare juice.

33 -    "Stewie its ya medicine. Drink ya medicine"
    kicked Peter in the mouth,

34 -    cotton rope.
    hemp rope
    slammed

35 -    drown in it
    What the fuck is in that glass!?"
    he pinched Stewies nose shut.
    its nightmare juice, its nightmare juice, its nightmare juice..."
    a large enough dose had made it into Stewies system.

36 -    "Not yet"
    "WHY?! WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU TODAY?"
    devil
    That's just how it is.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah, but there's no Freddie Freaker.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 26, 2018)

Ah shit


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 27, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> Am I a fucked up person for finding this hilarious?


You would also like Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff
http://www.mspaintadventures.com/sweetbroandhellajeff/?cid=007.jpg


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 27, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> You would also like Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff
> http://www.mspaintadventures.com/sweetbroandhellajeff/?cid=007.jpg


I love it already


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 27, 2018)

This is some brilliant grimdark shit and I love it.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 27, 2018)

Fucking lol I guess @OutspokenHuman snapped after getting a thread in the DSP board

And I don't think the words in black boxes are supposed to line up to be anything, but instead have a similar effect as to how in Doki Doki Literature Club any phrases that were dark or otherwise out of place for a cutsey waifu game got displayed in a different text style.



Spoiler: like this one, which also happens to be le Funny Meme


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't care what you guys say, this is 10x better than the godawful show.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 27, 2018)

I spot a kiwi!


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 27, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 368640 View attachment 368641
> I spot a kiwi!


"I like nerds"
"I qucked a nerd on a park bench"

Maybe I'll unfuck this cipher later, unless someone else feels like transcribing this into an online translator


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 28, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> "I like nerds"
> "I qucked a nerd on a park bench"
> 
> Maybe I'll unfuck this cipher later, unless someone else feels like transcribing this into an online translator


i don't know if the spelling on the decoded is fucked up on purpose or because i couldn't read the text well and i got letters wrong but the first part came out as



> bruce bannhr, bruise the punanek
> eat the coochie raw, like a bananer
> i wadt to cum inside oroav!
> p.s. this is glip, prove its not lol
> ...


EDIT:
second part


Spoiler: the beautiful song






> I LIKE NERDS
> I FUCKED A NERD ON A PARK BENCH
> FUCK SUPERMAN I WANT CLARK KENT
> GIVE ME SOMETHIN THAT MY HEART DESIRES
> ...





again sorry for typos, the tiny text was impossible to read at points.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 28, 2018)

Honestly how do they even know that I'm posting this here? I mean unless someone here has messaged them(and if that's the case thanks a lot douchebag) but there is literally no other signs of kiwifarms on there main blog. Gotta say very


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 28, 2018)

the second pic has another cipher


> SLM HYDE FUCKS KIDS


this one is 8 not 3


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 28, 2018)

New page already?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 28, 2018)

Another one???


----------



## heymate (Jan 28, 2018)

This is really interesting...


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jan 28, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> New page already?
> View attachment 370155


oh boy another cipher to type up


> chikorita watanabe nidorina schneider with girls like this its so hard to chwoose :p




this is fun


----------



## Big Nasty (Jan 28, 2018)

Shmorky is that you


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 28, 2018)

BUT THEN WHO WAS PHONE?

This is really stupid.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 28, 2018)

Zodiac is watching us


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh, boy. That Jon Arbuckle sure is a wimpy kinda guy, huh? 
At least he loves his pets.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 28, 2018)

The cipher stuff has made this beyond autistic and I really don't enjoy it as much.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 28, 2018)

BubbleButt said:


> The cipher stuff has made this beyond autistic and I really don't enjoy it as much.


They stopped it cause it was pretty distracting, still liked the kiwi reference


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 28, 2018)

Huh


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 28, 2018)

Typical tard rage


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 28, 2018)

A wild Chikorita appears!


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 28, 2018)

I think whoever drew this got molested when they were a kid.


----------



## heymate (Jan 28, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Typical tard rage
> View attachment 370744 View attachment 370745



I don’t think this is helping my cold...


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 28, 2018)

Iamthatis said:


> I think whoever drew this got molested when they were a kid.


I feel molested reading this, so I guess he’s raping it forward.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 28, 2018)

Iamthatis said:


> I think whoever drew this got molested when they were a kid.


He also has some pent up sexual feelings for Chikorita, since there was the Chikorita pokeporn before this and then another one in that picture.


----------



## Cable 7 (Jan 29, 2018)

This was clearly made by one of those kiddie-core/gore artists on DA who's stuck in a progressive mental breakdown where their art is pathetic, lazy scribblings with "pseudo-intellectual" edgelord ramblings laid about it.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 29, 2018)

Cable 7 said:


> This was clearly made by one of those kiddie-core/gore artists on DA who's stuck in a progressive mental breakdown where their art is pathetic, lazy scribblings with "pseudo-intellectual" edgelord ramblings laid about it.


Hey at least it's pretty enjoyable to look at


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh heeellll naaahhh


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 29, 2018)

I want to party with this person.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Jan 30, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Oh heeellll naaahhh
> View attachment 371209 View attachment 371210 View attachment 371211


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 30, 2018)

@Super Collie some more of your favorite snake waifu


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 31, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> @Super Collie some more of your favorite snake waifu
> View attachment 372051


Th-thank you for remembering me. :#3


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 31, 2018)

Nothing witty here


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 31, 2018)

Still nothing


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 31, 2018)

Very straight forward


----------



## Overcast (Jan 31, 2018)

I love this.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 31, 2018)

I bet Garfield likes that Phil Collins song. 
“I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord”


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 1, 2018)

I want a family guy episode where peter is in prison the WHOLE entire episode. he went to prison once but he wasnt in there long enough


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 1, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> I want a family guy episode where peter is in prison the WHOLE entire episode. he went to prison once but he wasnt in there long enough


Your one of those "PETER GRIFFIN IS A SOCIOPATH" kind of people who make long rants about a teenagers cartoon, aren't you


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 1, 2018)

No but if the show was more realistic he would get arrested very frequently.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 1, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> No but if the show was more realistic he would get arrested very frequently.


Well it's a good thing it's a cartoon in a fictional world, thus infinite funnys and no drama


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 1, 2018)

BUT SOMETIMES MEN ENTER PRISON!!!!

I remember one episode, where Peter Hijacks the Airplane that Cleveland usually flys, a Commercial airplane, because he is trying to get Cleveland his job back. At the end of the episode Cleveland does get his job back, and Peter says, "Im so happy, I dont even care that I got raped in a federal prison after I got arrested for Hijacking!"   The whole entire episode, I was thinking, Peter HAS to get arrested for this right? and he was, but he only served less than a day in prison. It was realistic that peter was arrested, but unrealistic than he only served a day or less than a day in prison.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 1, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> BUT SOMETIMES MEN ENTER PRISON!!!!
> 
> I remember one episode, where Peter Hijacks the Airplane that Cleveland usually flys, a Commercial airplane, because he is trying to get Cleveland his job back. At the end of the episode Cleveland does get his job back, and Peter says, "Im so happy, I dont even care that I got raped in a federal prison after I got arrested for Hijacking!"   The whole entire episode, I was thinking, Peter HAS to get arrested for this right? and he was, but he only served less than a day in prison. It was realistic that peter was arrested, but unrealistic than he only served a day or less than a day in prison.


"Well it's a good thing it's a cartoon in a fictional world, thus infinite funnys and no drama" also learn how to quote you imbecile


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 1, 2018)

Also it was Quagmire since he's the pilot.


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 1, 2018)

No! You liar! Quagmire was fired, so peter hijacked a commercial airplane to try and get quagmire his job back. I’m pretty sure I know the show better than you do, son.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 1, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> No! You liar! Quagmire was fired, so peter hijacked a commercial airplane to try and get quagmire his job back. I’m pretty sure I know the show better than you do, son.


That's the problem child


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 1, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> I’m pretty sure I know the show better than you do, son.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 1, 2018)

Penis joke haha


----------



## anomie (Feb 1, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> "Well it's a good thing it's a cartoon in a fictional world, thus infinite funnys and no drama" also learn how to quote you imbecile


lets not be mean


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Feb 1, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> BUT SOMETIMES MEN ENTER PRISON!!!!
> 
> I remember one episode, where Peter Hijacks the Airplane that Cleveland usually flys, a Commercial airplane, because he is trying to get Cleveland his job back. At the end of the episode Cleveland does get his job back, and Peter says, "Im so happy, I dont even care that I got raped in a federal prison after I got arrested for Hijacking!"   The whole entire episode, I was thinking, Peter HAS to get arrested for this right? and he was, but he only served less than a day in prison. It was realistic that peter was arrested, but unrealistic than he only served a day or less than a day in prison.


I know what you’d like instead! Garfield!
Garfield is a fictional cat and the protagonist of the comic strip Garfield, created by Jim Davis. 
The comic strip centers on Garfield, portrayed as a lazy, fat, and cynical orange cat. He is noted for his love of lasagna, coffee and sleeping, and his hatred of Mondays, fellow cat Nermal (sometimes), raisins and exercise.


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 1, 2018)

There’s no prison on Garfield fool


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Feb 1, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> There’s no prison on Garfield fool


Only the prison of our mind.


----------



## anomie (Feb 1, 2018)

i think he shosuld have drawn quagmire like this


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 1, 2018)

anomie said:


> i think he shosuld have drawn quagmire like this


Teh creater!!!!! It's a honer


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 2, 2018)

Well at least it's getting a bit more tamer


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 3, 2018)

More like family Guy depressing moments


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 4, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Well at least it's getting a bit more tamerView attachment 374301


It's definitely building up to something.

EDIT: Here’s a thought— Chris is about to get his chastity belt off; Lois is about to come home.  Maybe Chris is going to try to rape Lois.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 4, 2018)

Spoilered cause NSFW


Spoiler: Penis


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Feb 4, 2018)

What about AIDS. How come nobody has AIDS.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 5, 2018)

Can't wait


Spoiler: Ass


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 5, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Can't wait
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ass
> ...


I'm gonna beat you to it one of these days.


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 5, 2018)

As the Rosie O'Donnell Ape in Tarzan said: "THERE'S SOMETHIN' HAPPENIN' HERE!"


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 5, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> I'm gonna beat you to it one of these days.


Good less work for me


----------



## Count groudon (Feb 6, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Can't wait
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ass
> ...


Chris is gonna rape Lois. Calling it now.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 6, 2018)

@Super Collie another (unfortunate) appearance of best snake waifu


Spoiler: Jizz


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 6, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> @Super Collie another (unfortunate) appearance of best snake waifu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jizz
> ...



It's the little things like this that have kept me coming back to this forum for years.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 8, 2018)

This kind of reminds me of:


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 8, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 378221



Lois has some big snake titties.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 8, 2018)

I finally did it, yaaaayy


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Feb 8, 2018)

Tfw you will never jizz on your own Snake-mothers body while the world around looks like it’s melting.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 8, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> I finally did it, yaaaayy
> 
> View attachment 378941


Finally my job is over


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 8, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Finally my job is over


I earned the part.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 10, 2018)

This is getting real juicy

Also @Andrew Neiman I'm going shitpost the fuck out of your profile for not updating


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 10, 2018)

@Ass eating cunt Fuck off, Johnny Utah!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 10, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> @Ass eating cunt Fuck off, Johnny Utah!
> 
> View attachment 380096


Who the fuck did you call me?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 10, 2018)

@Andrew Neiman you are failing me right now


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 11, 2018)

@Shiversblood ok I see why you would want the whole prison thing


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Feb 12, 2018)

Lois deserves this if she called Peetah before she called 911 for Stewie.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 13, 2018)

@Shiversblood I take back everything I said about you in this thread


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Feb 14, 2018)

"Oh whose money are you gonna use to buy groceries Lois?"

Fucking rekt.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 14, 2018)

@Ass eating cunt Turn my pages, bitch!


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Calooby (Feb 16, 2018)

I can't tell you guys how hard this shit makes me cum.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 16, 2018)

Holy shit


*HOLY SHIT
 *


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Feb 16, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Holy shit
> View attachment 384173
> 
> *HOLY SHIT
> View attachment 384175 *


Senpai noticed us.


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 19, 2018)

_“Garfield is a cat and doesn't have a job. The only ostensible difference between Monday and any other day is that Jon suddenly isn't around after having been home all weekend. Garfield doesn't hate Mondays, he loves Jon and is too proud to say it.” — some guy on Twitter_


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 19, 2018)

:thinking: said:


> Garfield is a cat and doesn't have a job. The only ostensible difference between Monday and any other day is that Jon suddenly isn't around after having been home all weekend. Garfield doesn't hate Mondays, he loves Jon and is too proud to say it.


You got this from Twitter


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> You got this from Twitter


It was such a nice quote, I couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 19, 2018)

:thinking: said:


> It was such a nice quote, I couldn’t help myself.


Yeah, gotta admit it was pretty good


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Yeah, gotta admit it was pretty good


Added the source in the original quote. Some guy on Twitter is almost as good as my favorite poet Anonymous.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 19, 2018)

:thinking: said:


> Added the source in the original quote. Some guy on Twitter is almost as good as my favorite poet Anonymous.


I'm not a imbecile enough to buy a true and honest status, so hopefully this is enough


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> I'm not a imbecile enough to buy a true and honest status, so hopefully this is enough


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 19, 2018)

:thinking: said:


>


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 19, 2018)

That was a ride. I've never watched Family Guy.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 19, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> That was a ride. I've never watched Family Guy.


Imagine if everything in this comic was the same, except it was in the original family Guy style, also I kinda now agree with @Shiversblood for the whole Peter Griffin prison thing now


----------



## Mr. Awesome Man (Feb 19, 2018)

This would make a perfect series finale for the show.


----------

